# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  LucidDreamGod's DEILD/Chaining Lucid Dreams technique

## LucidDreamGod

So I often go by these forums seeing topics requesting help in WILDing and such, if you want to get good at WILDing, then why not start out with a WILD type technique that is much easier to perform then a regular WILD, a method that has been proven to be very effective for me, it has given me a total of 6 Lucid Dreams in one night as a result of an early WBTB (stimulated my conscious).
* 
My explanation of DEILD:
* 
If you don't know what the method DEILD is it is a wild technique in it's own right, and stands for Dream Exit Introduced Lucid Dream. Though not to worry DEILD is much easier to perform then a regular WILD, in fact it usually takes me about 5-10 seconds if I am in the right mind state (though you have to realize it‘s different for everyone). The method originated from different books about lucid dreaming, often being referred to as chaining one lucid dream after another, the technique would often be used to prolong lucid dreams rather then begin them, and they can be used in both instances if you know how. 

It's true DEILD is a rather simple method, a method in which you wake up in the middle of the night and don't move and your supposed to be able to wild back in, but that last part isn't described very well, and that’s the basics of my method, and why it is unique from others.

*Step 1: Preparation
*
Ok you have to be able to stimulate a tactile sense like the feeling of your body moving but it's not actually moving, you can practice anytime you like, just try to day dream about yourself moving around, if you don't know what I mean it's like when you try to remember what something feels like just try to remember what it feels like to spin around, or do a summer salt you'll stimulate it soon enough, it's not like your actually going to physically feel this just go along with it though  :tongue2: . You'll find your focus will continue to draw it's self back to your physical body, or the two bodies will be competing for dominance, that’s normal and you'll get used to making the imagined body win over.

*Step 2: Waking up more often*

Ok you know that time right when you first wake up from a dream or from sleep were you aren’t really fully awake your just kind of half way in-between (and you'll probably think your all the way woken up) you probably go through this stage every time you wake up unless you use an alarm clock or something, (you may be able to do DEILD with an alarm but it is not recommended, since the effects of first waking up are often eliminated) It is very important to get used to waking up and not moving, if you move a little it's fine sometimes. Occasionally you'll have dreamed of moving just awhile ago so your mind will think you already missed your chance, that’s possibly just a dream, and you were probably sleepy anyway so you didn't really get woken up by it.
There are several ways to wake up more often:
You can either Focus on a specific time, like I’ve noticed the body clock has this amazing ability to, if you focus on a specific time it has a greater chance of waking up around that time.
Wake up early as a kind of WBTB in the night after about 3-4 hours of sleep after you have experienced deep sleep for awhile. This puts a lot of consciousness back into your mind throughout the rest of the night, you will wake up more and notice it, plus you will have greater chances of lucid dreaming overall, the only downside is you might hate waking up so much, the effect is in correlation with how much time you spend awake.
Or you can simply establish that you should take notice of every time you wake up, or have it in your mind to wake up a lot. 
Another way is to go to bed earlier then you usually would resulting in you waking up earlier then you usually do, and probably your going to wake up a lot more over all, I have observed this very clearly on school days in which I would sleep in an extra hour or two, sometimes when I slept 2 hours in I must have woken up more then 5 times  :tongue2: .


*Step 3: Catching the moment
* 
So your probably thinking to yourself that when you first get up in the middle of the night naturally you just have a yawn, maybe trip your way to the bathroom, and roll over and go to sleep. Well the fact is everyone’s mind has a system that alerts it to a sudden event, often triggering you to act in a certain way as a result in a quick manner. A good example is that you have people staying over at your house and they sleep in your room, and you don’t want to run in on their temporary property, the first time you go straight up to your room and use the bathroom without even thinking until you get out that you must not go in, each day progresses and you keep realizing it sooner, until just as your about to go open the door to your room the thought is triggered to not do it (personal example). Hopefully you have had this kind of experience and know were I am going, so even though it’s too late and you’ve already moved around, it’s very important to have a talk with yourself, telling yourself to notice sooner and sooner.
* 
Step 4: Transition
*
Ok so you‘ve all of a sudden found yourself awake in your bed, you haven’t moved the slightest amount or barely opened your eyes. Now if you can remember what we talked about earlier on tactile sensations then you could be in a dream soon, a good way to do this is perform a summer salt that is entirely in your mind, at first it may seem silly, but feel the feeling of bringing your head down, feel the difference in gravity, start lifting your imaginary feet up and roll all the way forward, bring your imaginary hands to stabilize your self. It may not feel like it's working but continue and after doing it a couple times (maybe a bunch but don't loose faith) you should feel like your body is in that position, you may think you accidentally moved but don't worry, it’s not that tricky to tell if it really worked, the imaginary body will feel much more real and your focus will be almost attached to it all the way. Now step out of your bed (probably where the dream will begin) and try opening your eyes, visualization may come as a bit hard at first but it comes eventually. if you have a fan or something running be sure to not even worry about it stopping you and just ignore it and continue, I’ve done it successfully with a fan running several times.

----------


## Volcon

Great guide! Glad to see it finnaly up, going to give this a shot over the next few weeks and ill tell you my results!


Happy lucids!
Volcon

----------


## 10,000days

Curious, why would a fan stop you in the first place? breaks focus? thanks..

----------


## Kromoh

Awesome technique, awesome explanation, awesome description. I like the way you put many things through. I'm also planning to work on waking up more frequently, since I have some kind of trauma of waking up from my mother screaming me awake. DEILD itself is something I can do nicely, and hopefully I'll have time by now.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Curious, why would a fan stop you in the first place? breaks focus? thanks..



Yes, a fan can be the source of another distraction, if you let it, so don't be like "oh no I can still hear the fan, it's going to stop me" because then your just paying more attention to it.

----------


## ForgottenDream

thanks LucidDreamGod, the way you explained it is excellent. i don't notice when i wake up in the middle of the night, so maybe a WBTB should help with that. i'll definitely work on it  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> thanks LucidDreamGod, the way you explained it is excellent. i don't notice when i wake up in the middle of the night, so maybe a WBTB should help with that. i'll definitely work on it



Thank you, yeah I had the idea, and as many times as I've done WBTB's I've observed that I'll wake up more often or at least be more aware.





> Awesome technique, awesome explanation, awesome description. I like the way you put many things through. I'm also planning to work on waking up more frequently, since I have some kind of trauma of waking up from my mother screaming me awake. DEILD itself is something I can do nicely, and hopefully I'll have time by now.



Thank you, I hoped that I wrote it in a clear way, and haven't confused people with the way it's worded. Yeah it really depends a lot if you can be conscious of those times when you do wake up, I've theorized that we wake up a lot but just don't notice it, since it's common to wake up at the end of a REM period.





> Great guide! Glad to see it finnaly up, going to give this a shot over the next few weeks and ill tell you my results!
> 
> Happy lucids!
> Volcon



Thanks, let me know how successful it is for you, hopefully my WBTB idea can work for everyone.


Also an idea to wake up more often that I had forgot about will be added.

----------


## Kromoh

Btw, the thing about focusing on being conscious when you wake up in those little periods really works. I slept in the afternoon out of exhaustion, and I remember waking up like 3 times. The first thing I thought upon waking up was "am I conscious?" on each time I woke up. I also failed a WILD and it gave me quite a cool surfing-esque nonlucid. Guess I'm a lil rusty  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

I still don't understand how to wake up without an alarm. I did it sometimes when I was younger, but that just happened randomly.

Can you explain in great detail how you're doing it? Focusing on "time" isn't much to go from. Do you focuse on the clock, like "I'm going to wake up at 04:00!", "I'll wake up in 4 hours" or how are you doing it? I'm pretty sure the DEILD technique would work for me, if I could just get the WBTB-without-alarm part.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I still don't understand how to wake up without an alarm. I did it sometimes when I was younger, but that just happened randomly.
> 
> Can you explain in great detail how you're doing it? Focusing on "time" isn't much to go from. Do you focuse on the clock, like "I'm going to wake up at 04:00!", "I'll wake up in 4 hours" or how are you doing it? I'm pretty sure the DEILD technique would work for me, if I could just get the WBTB-without-alarm part.



Yeah it's ok if it's random. 

It's not too complex, I just think I'm going to wake up at that specific time, and just expect it to happen without me having to do anything else. You don't use will power, I think thats the mistake some people might make, you simply think you'll wake up then, and leave the rest to your mind.

----------


## Kromoh

> Yeah it's ok if it's random. 
> 
> It's not too complex, I just think I'm going to wake up at that specific time, and just expect it to happen without me having to do anything else. You don't use will power, I think thats the mistake some people might make, you simply think you'll wake up then, and leave the rest to your mind.



Exactly. I tell myself I'll wake up at 6am and I often wake up by 5:45. This is great because I have time to snooze a lil bit xD

I do nothing other than tell myself "wake up at _whatever_ time".

----------


## Marvo

Hm, my sleep pattern isn't very consistens these days. Could this be cause for fail  :Sad: ?

----------


## Syntex

Ya, if you don't have a regular sleep pattern, telling yourself to wake up at certain times does not tend to work, because your biological clock is not adjusted enough to just do this.

At-least, I know personally, I haven't had a regular sleep schedule in years, and I never wake up naturally at any time. I'm now dependent on an alarm clock. Sucks really, but I have tried telling myself to wake up at certain times, with fair confidence, and it just doesn't work consistantly.

Idea for you:
If you don't wake up naturally several times a night, set an alarm which doesn't require you to turn it off. In other words, something that will wake you up just enough, but not require to you move to turn it off, thus it self terminates.
For instance, I have a laptop which i can schedule "events" on. So i could have my laptop play a certain sound for like 20seconds, enough to wake me up, then that sound would end, and i could could do this technique.

Goodluck

----------


## ForgottenDream

> For instance, I have a laptop which i can schedule "events" on. So i could have my laptop play a certain sound for like 20seconds, enough to wake me up, then that sound would end, and i could could do this technique.
> 
> Goodluck



so does it work for you? do you become lucid from a DEILD? and how often do you do this?  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Hm, my sleep pattern isn't very consistens these days. Could this be cause for fail ?



I agree with Syntex

If you don't fall asleep consistently then your mind has an increasingly difficult time knowing what time it is. I've noticed over all that I wake up more when I am going to sleep at the same time and waking up at a similar time.





> Idea for you:
> If you don't wake up naturally several times a night, set an alarm which doesn't require you to turn it off. In other words, something that will wake you up just enough, but not require to you move to turn it off, thus it self terminates.
> For instance, I have a laptop which i can schedule "events" on. So i could have my laptop play a certain sound for like 20seconds, enough to wake me up, then that sound would end, and i could could do this technique.
> 
> Goodluck



Oh dang I forgot to add that method, I seriously considered it before writing it, it just slipped my mind. I'll add it thank you.

Also if anyone tries it and has success, I'd be interested in knowing.

EDIT: dang can't edit the first post anymore  :tongue2: .

----------


## Marvo

I have a laptop. Think I'm gonna try it out.

My current setup is Vista, got any ideas on how I can do this? I was thinking of a batchscript, like;

start alarm.wma
wait 20
taskkill /im /f windowsmediaplayer.exe

----------


## Syntex

In Response to Forgotten Dream, No I haven't tried this technique yet... Although I might and if i have success I'll share it on this thread.

In Response to Marvo, Yes you can do a batch, but it seems much easier to just use Task Scheduler, available for all versions of windows above 95 i think. I got vista and that is what i have been using as alarms to wake me up for WILDing. You just tell it to open a file/program and select the song/sound you want to play and it will automatically call up winamp or wmp, whatever your default player is, and it will play the sound/song. Of course this only works with something 20seconds ish long.... so ya, make a batch if you want to have a specific song only last a certain amount of time. Sounds like a great idea. let us know how it works  :smiley:

----------


## Marvo

I've set something up now. I tried running the task like "in one minute" and that didn't work. It was like the scheduler didn't even start the task.

Whatever, I've set it to wake me in 4 hours. Crossed fingers.

----------


## ladoys

wahoo

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I have a laptop. Think I'm gonna try it out.
> 
> My current setup is Vista, got any ideas on how I can do this? I was thinking of a batchscript, like;
> 
> start alarm.wma
> wait 20
> taskkill /im /f windowsmediaplayer.exe



Well I don't know much about scripting  :tongue2: , but as long as it's short and wakes you up before you reach your full levels of awarness.

Let me know how it went, because I would try it, though I have no alarm system like that, and my computer is not in my room, and it isn't portable.

----------


## Marvo

Gonna try it again tonight. It's really borked. When you do this stuff with the scheduler, it opens the program, but it's hidden. Had to kill winamp.exe by writing taskkill /im /f winamp.exe in the Run bar. Couldn't find it in the processlist.

Anyway, I've made my own little track with Windows sounds to wake me up. I might try it again tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Eric

Um. When you say get out of bed, do you mean really get up? What if you're still awake? Or do you get up when you start seeing things like you are in a dream?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

You get up after you feel your dream body has taken over, you'll know because when you imagine moving you'll actually feel your moving. You don't have to imagine from that point on.

----------


## i make it rain

I started doing this technique before I read this and had multiple successes. It is good for people who are more kinesthetic than visual (which is required for most DEILD and other WILD techniques). Whenever I slept on my side, and my hands IRL were close together, I would picture my hands rubbing. Then I could actually feel it and this signalled that I was in a dream and I could RC. A summersault is a great idea. I just wanted to tell you that someone else has had success with this technique. 

And a tip, to help in preperation, you might want to actually summer sault (or spin) then try to recreate the sensation in your mind afterwards. This will help people be more accurate when they do it at night. 

Well laid out, well put, great job.

----------


## Xibran123

Dude! I tried this technique yesterday and the day before that and I manged to have two lucid dreams. Thank you!  :woohoo:  ::thanks::  ::goodjob2::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I started doing this technique before I read this and had multiple successes. It is good for people who are more kinesthetic than visual (which is required for most DEILD and other WILD techniques). Whenever I slept on my side, and my hands IRL were close together, I would picture my hands rubbing. Then I could actually feel it and this signalled that I was in a dream and I could RC. A summersault is a great idea. I just wanted to tell you that someone else has had success with this technique. 
> 
> And a tip, to help in preperation, you might want to actually summer sault (or spin) then try to recreate the sensation in your mind afterwards. This will help people be more accurate when they do it at night. 
> 
> Well laid out, well put, great job.



Yeah it is true most people are better at tactile then visualization, this also is an easy way to do a reality check without moving, and you don't have to worry about moving too early.

Good tip, btw.





> Dude! I tried this technique yesterday and the day before that and I manged to have two lucid dreams. Thank you!



Awesome, keep at it, and good luck.

----------


## oubaseballd3

now when you say imagine yourself doing a summersault, do you mean from the first person perspective or is it from the third person? or does it not really make a difference

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> now when you say imagine yourself doing a summersault, do you mean from the first person perspective or is it from the third person? or does it not really make a difference



That has to do with visualization not tactile, but yeah it doesn't matter what way you want to visualize it.

----------


## Hargrove1315

im going to try this tonight. For some reason the past couple days ive woken up 3 or 4 times each night so this seems like it would work perfect.

----------


## Lucid_Dreamer_Wannabe

Totally awesome technique!  ::bowdown::   ::D:  One question.  (Sorry if this has already been discussed somewhere else.  If so, I'd appreciate it if you point me in the right direction.  ::embarrassed::  Thanks either way.)  Actually, someone else asked it earlier in the thread, and you sort of answered it, and I tried it, but I was wondering if something else would work- that doesn't seem to work for me.  ::?:  How would you wake up at the right time each time?  I've tried to wake up at the end of each dream, but I end up not waking up.  :Mad:  I've tried focusing on the time I want to wake up at, and autosuggestion, both with no success.  :Mad:  Do you have any other tips for waking up at the end of each dream?  And I would try a multi-time alarm, but I don't have one, and I don't have access to anything like that.  Any other suggestions?  It would be much appreciated.  :smiley:  Again, awesome technique!  I like the sounds of it better than the other DEILD method I've heard of, imagining yourself in the dream.  This technique suits my learning style/strengths more.  ::D:  Props to you!  ::bowdown::  Oh, and sorry if my question was stupid or something.  ::embarrassed::  I'm not exactly the most awake.
~L_D_W~

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Totally awesome technique!   One question. (Sorry if this has already been discussed somewhere else. If so, I'd appreciate it if you point me in the right direction.  Thanks either way.) Actually, someone else asked it earlier in the thread, and you sort of answered it, and I tried it, but I was wondering if something else would work- that doesn't seem to work for me.  How would you wake up at the right time each time? I've tried to wake up at the end of each dream, but I end up not waking up.  I've tried focusing on the time I want to wake up at, and autosuggestion, both with no success.  Do you have any other tips for waking up at the end of each dream? And I would try a multi-time alarm, but I don't have one, and I don't have access to anything like that. Any other suggestions? It would be much appreciated.  Again, awesome technique! I like the sounds of it better than the other DEILD method I've heard of, imagining yourself in the dream. This technique suits my learning style/strengths more.  Props to you!  Oh, and sorry if my question was stupid or something.  I'm not exactly the most awake.
> ~L_D_W~



Thank you, and about the question, it is hard to wake up at the end of every dream, I myself don't wake up more then once or twice unless I fall asleep earlier then usual. I'm not sure I know of any other way to wake up more often then the ways I put in the tutorial, but sleeping earlier then usual (Important, most people on weekends and free days sleep late) and a decent size wbtb early on in the night, that sometimes makes me wake up 5 plus times feels like 10 times sometimes, but thats already in the tutuorial, I just didn't realize that waking up naturally more often would be what most people find difficult in DEILD, I guess I'll put my mind to work to find a diffrent way.

Its not a stupid question, it shows me a way I could improve this technique, else I'd be blind of it because its not something I have trouble with myself. But about 80&#37; of the people I talk to about this method, thats the problem everyone seems to be having, I most likely don't have it because I'm a pretty light sleeper. Altough I would no doubt improve myself if I could find a way to wake up more frequently. I'll think on it and post back if I have any good ideas.

----------


## Meow Mix

I've been using this technique for 1-2 weeks now and it hasn't been succesful, but I never gave up. Thanks to you LucidDreamGod I had 2 lucids last night. 

They lasted only seconds due to noise that my family made in the morning and because of me getting to excited, but otherwise it worked perfectly. I'm going to keep trying and thanks again

----------


## ForgottenDream

Thanks LucidDreamGod, i had one DILD and at least two DEILDs last night. the first DEILD i rubbed my hands together and it turned out my hands in real life were rubbing together lol, but i managed to just imagine them rubbing instead, and KAPOW! i'm in a dream. the second time, i remembered your somersault technique, and i just imagined myself doing a back-spring flip instead (since i can do one in RL), and that also worked great. btw looking at the night sky in a dream is one of the coolest things to look at, all the stars just seem so intense and calming at the same time (there were millions of them just in my field of vision).

*edit* i've been trying this since the first time i've read your tutorial, and you were definitely right about it getting easier to stay still after a dream. your explanation on it really helped me out a lot. thanks again man.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I've been using this technique for 1-2 weeks now and it hasn't been succesful, but I never gave up. Thanks to you LucidDreamGod I had 2 lucids last night. 
> 
> They lasted only seconds due to noise that my family made in the morning and because of me getting to excited, but otherwise it worked perfectly. I'm going to keep trying and thanks again



Good, keep it up disopline is very important.





> Thanks LucidDreamGod, i had one DILD and at least two DEILDs last night. the first DEILD i rubbed my hands together and it turned out my hands in real life were rubbing together lol, but i managed to just imagine them rubbing instead, and KAPOW! i'm in a dream. the second time, i remembered your somersault technique, and i just imagined myself doing a back-spring flip instead (since i can do one in RL), and that also worked great. btw looking at the night sky in a dream is one of the coolest things to look at, all the stars just seem so intense and calming at the same time (there were millions of them just in my field of vision).
> 
> *edit* i've been trying this since the first time i've read your tutorial, and you were definitely right about it getting easier to stay still after a dream. your explanation on it really helped me out a lot. thanks again man.



There are a number of ways to get in the dream using tactile, sometimes when I feel confident I will just start imagining running through my yard and then secounds later I'll actually be running through my yard, actually that only happened once, and it was the only time I ever ended up someplace else besides my dream bed through a DEILD.


Good luck guys.

----------


## Syntex

....ok so i have a 10 sec alarm to go off every hour after 4hrs of sleep.

Overall I remember dreams better.

Having trouble keeping focus though to even do the technique. It seems like i do it for like 15 seconds and I just black out.

I'm trying different ways to keep more awake a bit longer, like repeating words as I do it...

I'll post if i get any better results.

----------


## Denny22

I've only had one DILD. It was around 3 seconds long and I'm looking to have another LD.

I'm going to try this out and I'll post my results.

----------


## ForgottenDream

update - i had another DEILD last night, and it was insane, it lasted around a minute but it was definitely worth it, if it wasn't for all the noise i would've had another one right after. well this is what i did:
i half woke up realizing i'm dreaming but never really noticing my physical body at all. all sorts of thoughts were swimming through my mind, but i tried to focus on only one thing,  which was a door i was trying to imagine, and when i kinda saw a door in my mind's eye i imagined my hand on it, rubbing it with my palm until i felt the texture of the painted wood. i continued feeling the door until i was sure i'm stable within the dream, and i left it up to my subconscious to come up with whatever was on the other side, and MAN was i surprised. it was just a pitch black hallway, and when i took a few steps passed the door, i plunged down moving parallel to the stairs that appeared (although i never touched the stairs, i just sort of flew down right above it). i was terrified at first, until i told myself it's only a dream, but it was very realistic (not only was i scared of the realism, but the dream had a really ominous feel to it.) anyway i had fun flying around the house once i imagined it lit, and i flew around a little outside above the forest.

so what i discovered from this is, the best thing for me is to visualize and use tactile sensation at the same time to boost my chances of becoming lucid. btw, i'm sure it's been said before, but i just wanted to give an example of how i did it, so it can help others out, now that they have a better idea of what to do. i'm sure this works with feeling a wall, or anything, but once you're in the dream you can open the door and see what's on the other side  :wink2:

----------


## Halocuber

It work somewhat for me. I enter SP than I went threw a vortex of somewhat. After that I guess I enter my dream un-consciously. But the dream I had was a very very good dream. :tongue2: 

Hopefully better results tonight.

I’m not sure if the vortex (swirling colors) was part of my dream or it was something to do with SP. I’m not really sure...

----------


## mdf92

Hmm... I'll definitely give this technique a go. It's usually really easy for me to wake up at a certain time.

----------


## DeLorean Dude

Sorry if I am bringing back an old thread but I am gonna try this tonight combined with the water technique to get me up and also I will tell myself I will get up at the right time (also that I will remember the dream) before I go to sleep.

Wish me luck!!!  :smiley:

----------


## DeLorean Dude

Tryed it last night but when I woke up I automatically stretched and stuff so I couldnt do it, the water method worked to wake me up at the right time, though!

Any advice on the waking up thing? So I stay still?

----------


## ForgottenDream

> Tryed it last night but when I woke up I automatically stretched and stuff so I couldnt do it, the water method worked to wake me up at the right time, though!
> 
> Any advice on the waking up thing? So I stay still?



it takes practice, every time you wake up and move just remind yourself that you'll stay still and eventually you will. when you've accomplished that just lay there and be patient if the dream doesn't come right away.

----------


## DeLorean Dude

I am gonna try WBTB along with MILD tonight as suggested by ninja9578, and that wont require me to stay in that state, only not to get too awake, which I dont usually have trouble with (in fact, I have trouble with the opposite!  ::D: ).

60&#37; success rate with WBTB so I will have a lot more chance of having a LD tonight!  :smiley: 

I'll post how it goes in my dream journal thread if anyones interested!  :smiley:

----------


## Catbus

I'm definitely trying this even thought I sleep with a huge ass fan. I usually don't notice it though, since I've had it so long. Hopefully I get some results.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I am gonna try WBTB along with MILD tonight as suggested by ninja9578, and that wont require me to stay in that state, only not to get too awake, which I dont usually have trouble with (in fact, I have trouble with the opposite! ).
> 
> 60% success rate with WBTB so I will have a lot more chance of having a LD tonight! 
> 
> I'll post how it goes in my dream journal thread if anyones interested!



Alright good luck.





> I'm definitely trying this even thought I sleep with a huge ass fan. I usually don't notice it though, since I've had it so long. Hopefully I get some results.



Good luck, the fan shouldn't stop you if you don't let it bother you.

----------


## Denny22

First off, I've gotten this to work once before. However, lately I merely lay there and only feel slight vibrations over my head and chest. After 10 minutes or so it all calms down and nothing. 

Any advice?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> First off, I've gotten this to work once before. However, lately I merely lay there and only feel slight vibrations over my head and chest. After 10 minutes or so it all calms down and nothing. 
> 
> Any advice?



You could practice your tactile imagination during the day, that could certainly help.

----------


## Denny22

Thanks for the reply, LDG.

I think you're right there. Last night I woke up a number of times and tried it but I just missed that time period of slipping back in as it were. However, I did catch it for an instance. Here's how it went down. I woke up just after a false awakening that I was starting to question and my body started having huge vibrations. All the times before I felt a rolling sensation but this time it was more realistic. I quite literally got out of my bed, and started to fall very slowly forwards. With my eyes still closed I put my arms out and grabbed onto my window. I wasn't scared by it and let it all happen. However, the felling faded and I was back in my bed. I did an RC in case and nothing.

Oh well  :smiley: 

But I believe you're right. When I'm in bed after a brief awakening my mind doesn't know what to do. I think tactile imagination is paramount.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Tweek

Wow, after having tried multiple methods of LDing this last month..  Coming back to read this makes sooo much more sense now with a little bit of experience with SP/waking up automatically.

Thanks so much for taking the time to explain in details.  This might just be what I needed.  ::D: 

It just seams to make more sense to me now, this seams it could really be easy for me to do just imagining doing it.  :boogie:

----------


## Smithy92

What's the water method - drinking litres of water, wouldn't that make me think of my bladder?
Anyway I'll try the somersault thingy tonight if I wake up.

----------


## Denny22

I'm having trouble in waking up at the right time. Sometimes I wake up, don't move and inch, relax and nothing happens. Cuod it be too early in my sleep cycle? 

Also, I find that if I have a distressing dream (but not a nightmare) I tend to realise that I'm waking up in my bed much faster than an average dream.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I'm having trouble in waking up at the right time. Sometimes I wake up, don't move and inch, relax and nothing happens. Cuod it be too early in my sleep cycle? 
> 
> Also, I find that if I have a distressing dream (but not a nightmare) I tend to realise that I'm waking up in my bed much faster than an average dream.



It might be because you aren't waking up in or near REM sleep which helps a lot when entering the dream. I've heard some people try to use an alarm device which turns it's self off very quickly so you don't have to move, and don't wake up to much, that could be something to try if you have the right alarm, or a computer by your bed.

Yes that is normal with nightmares.

----------


## ForgottenDream

> What's the water method - drinking litres of water, wouldn't that make me think of my bladder?
> Anyway I'll try the somersault thingy tonight if I wake up.



i believe the water method mentioned is when you go to sleep thirsty and that will wake you up to do the DEILD.

----------


## Smithy92

Also - should I just do da somersault without thinking about the previous dream? I don't need to recall it at all?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Also - should I just do da somersault without thinking about the previous dream? I don't need to recall it at all?



No, they always say that in DEILD but it has no reason behind it.

----------


## Denny22

> It might be because you aren't waking up in or near REM sleep which helps a lot when entering the dream. I've heard some people try to use an alarm device which turns it's self off very quickly so you don't have to move, and don't wake up to much, that could be something to try if you have the right alarm, or a computer by your bed.
> 
> Yes that is normal with nightmares.



Thanks very much, LDG.  :smiley: 

Will try all this over the next few weeks. Thanks!

----------


## ForgottenDream

just an update and some advice:

this is one of the most useful techniques i've come across. thanks again LDG, i really appreciate it  :smiley:  
for those of you having trouble, just relax, don't force a dream to come to you. remember you have to fall asleep to dream so don't stress if the dream doesn't come right away, in fact don't think about it too much, and you'll get there faster. there have been times when i was about to give up, but then i just relaxed and stopped worrying about it, and the dream solidified, and that's just what happened this morning. i didn't think a dream would come and it did once i let it happen. 

so just let it happen  ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Thanks very much, LDG. 
> 
> Will try all this over the next few weeks. Thanks!



No problem, good luck.





> just an update and some advice:
> 
> this is one of the most useful techniques i've come across. thanks again LDG, i really appreciate it  
> for those of you having trouble, just relax, don't force a dream to come to you. remember you have to fall asleep to dream so don't stress if the dream doesn't come right away, in fact don't think about it too much, and you'll get there faster. there have been times when i was about to give up, but then i just relaxed and stopped worrying about it, and the dream solidified, and that's just what happened this morning. i didn't think a dream would come and it did once i let it happen. 
> 
> so just let it happen



Yes EXACTLY, I've done the same thing now that I think about it, I'll drift for a few moments and be ready to do it.

----------


## jukie3

ldg

i read your post yesterday and tried the summer salt imagery and i was so surprised that it immediately provided me with my most recent, vivid dream recall. I had awoke and layed still but did not recall my dream until i used that imagery. It actually gave me a rush, which didnt help me go back to sleep quickly. But it was an amazing feeling.

Thanks

----------


## moonshine

> ldg
> 
> i read your post yesterday and tried the summer salt imagery and i was so surprised that it immediately provided me with my most recent, vivid dream recall. I had awoke and layed still but did not recall my dream until i used that imagery. It actually gave me a rush, which didnt help me go back to sleep quickly. But it was an amazing feeling.
> 
> Thanks



Summer Salt?  ::D: 
Sommersault.

----------


## jukie3

i hope no points will be deducted for speling

----------


## moonshine

Not at all mate. Its the internet, not english class.

I did however spend a minute wondering what summer salt was.
(beach visualisation maybe?) It was a head scratcher.
I kicked myself when I realised.

----------


## SamJoe

LDG spelled sommersault as summer salt in his original post aswell... 
Maybe that confused him  :wink2:

----------


## ForgottenDream

i have winter pepper, no summer salt though  :Sad:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> LDG spelled sommersault as summer salt in his original post aswell... 
> Maybe that confused him



Yeah I realized that, honest mistake guys  :tongue2: .

----------


## Xibran123

Dude your so right about the body clock's ability to wake you up when you want. It's happened to me plenty of times when I wanted to wake up at a certain time. This technique is amazing. Good job bro.  ::goodjob::

----------


## Sledge

it sounds interesting , ill try to do it ! maybe it will end my dry spell! hopefully!

----------


## yonjuushichi

thanx so much  :smiley:  I think this technique will suit me best, cause I have a habit of waking up in the middle of the night several times. 
The only thing I need to practice is keeping my body from moving, and of course control over transitioning into dream.

ps. The sommersault thing gave me an idea of doing this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN_dSvQD3OI (Street Fighter IV: Blanka Rolling attack)

as, Blanka is my favourite character I'm gonna impersonate him in my dream.
Hell yeah! Freaky crazy idea  ::D:

----------


## jose

Need Help! I can get to step 4 with ease. But would like a response from the LDGod. How do you re-enter the dream if youve reached the end of the rem period? (without using sound). I see trailing HI, which I can hold onto briefly (10 sec at best) by focusing on my non physical body (hands, sommersaulting, visualizing all senses etc.) But it fades. I so want to grasp this technique, but need tutilage. I feel im missing something.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Did you try kind of letting yourself zone out for a moment, sometimes it helps to just have it planed out that your going to just zone out as if your going back to sleep, but check on yourself a minute or so later, similar to how the FILD technique works.

----------


## jose

I'll give it a shot and post the results. Thanks for the reply. Forgive my newbieism, but whats the f for in FILD?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

finger http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=52001

----------


## jose

> finger http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=52001



Ive been trying to do this tech. along with the fild tech. I can get to the sleep paralysis part easily, but in making the transition, I seem to just blackout. The next moment I awaken seeing the trailing hyp. imagery, and recalling a non lucid dream. What am I missing? How come I blackout as opposed to transitioning? Its happened at every single attempt.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Maybe try to wake up a little more before FILDing, maybe go use the bathroom or something. The transition is supposed to be kind of unnoticed, I think you have to find that balance where your awake enough to not just black out, yet not soo awake where the transition won't happen. If your blacking out during DEILD then you might have to work at keeping your mind awake, but not too much. Usually if deild is successful I can achieve it with in 10-20 seconds.

----------


## Amberwolf

This isn't working for me. I lie there still with my eyes closed for ten minutes after waking from my dream and I hear its not supposed to take that long and absolutely nothing happens. Its so frustrating please help. I get frustrated since I know its not working but technically im doing nothing wrong am I missing something?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Did you try the tactile imagery steps I outlined? Funny I decide today is the day I'm gonna get back into DEILDing and there is the first reply to my thread in half a year.

----------


## XeL

Welcome back, LucidDreamGod. =)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Thank you Xel I've always been fooling around with WILD and such, with little luck. And well I think maybe through conditioning deild could also be a way of having lucids at similarly high rates at mastery, at least for me. I think it has to do with how well we can anchor ourselves into this response when waking up, when a dog hears the dinner bell it drools automatically as a response (for those of you who know of the anchoring principle, you've heard this analogy many times). I am curious if I can make it so the deild process is so natural to me when waking up that I don't have to really think about it anymore.

----------


## XeL

Ah, that's an interesting goal. Best of luck.

----------


## Amberwolf

> Did you try the tactile imagery steps I outlined? Funny I decide today is the day I'm gonna get back into DEILDing and there is the first reply to my thread in half a year.



Yeah I always imagine either the feeling of getting out of bed or the feeling of sand under my feat and warmth while imagining a beach. Odd thing is I had a dream about being on an island that night but it wasn't lucid and didn't come from deilding  I went through lying there with out any results and just fell back asleep after moving around and stuff and hours later I dreamt about it. Hmm I know i'm not going to give up on it but I don't know what I should change to get sucess when I follow the rules exactly....

----------


## Different

thanks
one question though
you say think about e.g. flipping while you're trying to DEILD - my question is, if you find yourself on your bed in your dream, doesn't that defeat the purpose of imagining yourself performing tactile actions or moving about?

Just wondering if e.g. you'll find yourself somersalting in the last dream scene you had as opposed to waking up in your bed.
Maybe i should imagine touching my desk in my room?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well if your already in the dream and you know your in a dream then yeah your good to go. But if your not sure the feeling of actual movement well you try to just imagine it will confirm your dreaming like an rc does.

You could imagine touching your desk, anything you like really.

----------


## Dreamer4127

I read this yesterday and tried it last night but i didnt even realize that i woke up then i moved and thats when i realized  :Sad: 
1.Would this technique work as you woke up in the morning even if your not tired?
2.When you do the summer-sault, do you imagine yourself in bed then jumping out of bed or starting it out of bed and finishing out of bed?
Sorry if these dont make sense.  :tongue2:  And one more thing:
When i woke up i had a really dry mouth which felt uncomfortable would this affect the DEILD?  :tongue2:

----------


## MarineRecon

This is a very good guide. I just had a DEILD last night but I couldn't stabilize it. I will be sure to follow this guide and I'm sure that next time I'll be able to control the dream.  :smiley:

----------

